
Peer to Peer, Parallel Networking for Your iPhone - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2009/07/14/peer-to-peer-parallel-networking-for-your-iphone/
======
Poiesis
Completly misses the point that rendering is the bottleneck.

~~~
messel
Not for the sites I generally interact with. I'm bandwidth limited 80-90% of
the time (and that's with a 3Gs).

I'll agree that rendering is slow as well, but 3G, edge or worse (the O!) have
horrid load times when grabbing scripts from pages I like to visit. They fly
(in comparison) when I have wifi access.

